# static bluetooth - HELP !



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Anybody else seen this issue?


I thought it was my phone first then realized it was only when I used my Bluetooth in my car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds to me like the dealer didn't ground the Bluetooth module correctly.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Would you or anyone know where the BlueTooth module is located?


----------

